# APR Presents: VW MK6 2.5L Carbonio Intake System!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR Presents: VW MK6 2.5L Carbonio Intake System!










Product Page

Carbonio's latest carbon fiber intake for the 2.5L engine is a cold air intake design that
pulls cold air from outside the engine bay. Building from years of experience on and off
the race track, Carbonio's and APR's engineering teams have spent countless hours
developing a carbon fiber design that can be recreated affordably for the street
performance enthusiast.

Constructed of aerospace grade carbon fiber and designed to remove intake restriction, 
APR’s Carbonio intake system provides smoother transitional airflow, increased air velocity, 
superior insulation of the incoming air to reduce intake air temperatures and a larger 
volume of available air to aid throttle response. The MK6's complex engine bay leaves little 
room for traditional intake design, however since the Carbonio intake is made from Carbon 
Fiber, it's able to be molded into any shape necessary to clear components blocking it's way.

*APR Carbonio Intake System Benefits:*



Improved Throttle Response
Improved Torque at all RPM's
Improved Horsepower at All RPM's
Horsepower Represents a 7% Increase Over Stock in the "Area Under the Curve"
Complementary to Other Engine Modifications
Improves Fuel Economy
Enhances Engine's Volumetric Efficiency
Does Not Require Removal of Headlight to Install
Maintains all Factory Emissions Components
Works With or Without Factory Engine Cover
Unique Thermal Barrier Composite Construction Ensures Low Inlet Temperature
Smoother and More Direct Intake Tract Compared to Stock
Constructed using Pre-Preg "Dry Carbon" Techniques
Enhanced Engine Sound


*Each Carbonio Kit Includes:*



Aerospace Grade Carbon Fiber Intake Section with Show Quality Finish
Complete Photographic Instructions
Washable Cotton Gauze Filter
All Necessary Hardware


*Power Gains*



















*Photos*










        
  

*Video*






*Application Guide*

Vehicles
VW MK6 Golf
VW MK6 Jetta SportWagen

Engines
2.5L 5 Cyl

Transmissions
Manual
Tiptronic

*Part Number*
CI100025

*Price*
$299

*Is it Authentic?*










Each APR Carbonio intake system is branded with a unique, one time use hologram and 
serial number in an effort to provide better service for our customers. The hologram 
displays the Carbonio logo and the name "CARBONIO" when rotated in the light. If you 
feel you are a victim of counterfeit products, please don't hesitate to contact us 
directly.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Looking forward to receiving our stocking order. :thumbup:

We will be adding the details of this new release in the online catalog at Achtuning.com shortly. With the stocking order in place we should have these within a week. We will offer up a limited number of these intakes for any pre-orders received before Saturday Apr. 30th, the end of APR's Spring Into Power Sale, and those orders will receive *10% off* _and_ FREE SHIPPING in the Continental US!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Check out this review one of our GTI customers did on the APR Carbonio 2.0 TSI intake for the MK6 GTI. I love these technical threads!




GTIJosh said:


> I had to do a project for an instrumentation class and I chose to measure the pressure differential across the OEM intake and the Carbonio as well as intake air velocity. The data is decent but keep in mind there are lots of sources of error, ie pressure transducers used are +/- 2.5 kpa, MyDAQ cards out of their happy temp range, etc. The Carbonio stage 2 section was used on all tests in conjunction with the stage 1 Carbonio tract and OEM tract. When the OEM intake tract and filter were tested the loss of power was extremly noticible (tires not breaking loose and the butt dyno). If any one cares for more details ask. Labview and 2 MyDAQ boards were used.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

I love the sounds and the performance, but not the design.

It rattles against things due to it's very tight fit. The front bumper piece has to be removed to install it.

I don't understand why it can't be designed like the 2.0t version, just with the intake pipe coming out of the left side instead of the back.

That way there's no danger of hydro-lock, and no rattling, easier to change the filter. Right now you have to turn the wheel in, and take off this plastic piece just to get to it. 

Even with the good things about it, I wouldn't do it again.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Fudgey Memory said:


> I don't understand why it can't be designed like the 2.0t version, just with the intake pipe coming out of the left side instead of the back.


The motor needs to flex and doing it out the side would likely cause it to snap w/o having a flex section.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Would this fit mk5 '09+ 2.5L mafless cars?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

vr6-kamil said:


> Would this fit mk5 '09+ 2.5L mafless cars?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe it would, however I haven't tried it out. Want to give it a shot? I'll refund your money if it doesn't fit.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I believe it would, however I haven't tried it out. Want to give it a shot? I'll refund your money if it doesn't fit.


Thank you so much and it's tempting but I already have Evoms intake. If I haven't bought that recently I would have taken your offer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

